# APPLE VGA cable or HDMI Cable for my ipad to AAXA pico projector



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

I have an AAXA P4 which I love but now that the iPad 2 has a mirroring ability i want to know which cable i should buy. I currently borrow my roomates VGA cable and it works great. but would the HDMI work any better?http://store.apple.com/us/searchresult?p=MC552ZM/B&ra=2&r=/us/product/MC552ZM/B&t=vga








a

Apple Digital AV Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)









or is there going ot be no difference. I figure i need to stop borrowing my roomates cord and get my own. 









Amazon.com: AAXA KP400-01 P4 Pico Pocket Projector with 80 Lumens LED, Media Player, Windows CE and Rechargeable Battery, Black: Electronics This is the projector I'm using which only has VGA now but I talked to their customer support and said they are going to make a new version with HDMI soon.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Whichever is cheaper/easier. The resolution is limited by the iPad 2. Both cable options can handle the max resolution.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Something to consider...

Some digital content (like videos from the apple store) requires HDCP. If you do that over VGA, you're likely to lose your video. According to specs, the digital A/V adapter does carry HDCP. If your projector is HDCP compliant, it might be worth going digital.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I looked into this in more detail. If you've got HDCP-protected content, and you use an analog output it will probably still work, but it will be throttled down from 720p to 480i or 480p. It's not great, but still better than nothing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree after rechecking the specs. While the iPad2 display can't display proper 720P video, the specs state that it can output 1080P. 

Specs here> Apple - iPad 2 - View the technical specifications for iPad 2.

So yes, use the digital/HDMI cable.


----------



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed answers. I'll go ahead and get that instead then!

enjoying my stay here at the techsupportforum so far!


----------

